# Level Up (A5E) Level 20 Berserker: Paragon of Rage



## Titus Divinitus (Jan 5, 2023)

I need some help here, what was the idea/intention behind the size growth? This seems to be a purely physical transformation, and as a Juggernaut wearing full plate I can't help but see this as a horrible "Hulk" moment waiting to happen where I end up with a pair of jagged plate shorts after I grow in size. 

What's the effect? How does this interplay with my gear? Can I get a bit of help here, would love to understand how it works so that it's not a disaster the first time it happens.


----------



## W'rkncacnter (Jan 5, 2023)

well it helps with anything dependent on your size like grappling, which i assume was the intent.

as for your gear...yeah, any of your nonmagical gear that you'd be wearing is probably screwed. magical gear i believe resizes to your form automatically, so any of that should be fine (so your plate should be fine since by then it should be magical).


----------

